# Needle Size...?



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

As far as injections go, get some 5 and 10 ml (cc) syringes with needles.
Get a bunch of empty 10ml to 100ml empty syringes (without needles), as these are very handy for administering oral medicines.
Your vet will be able to tell you how many CCs of penecillin to give on a given occasion, how often, etc. 
Make sure you know how to give a shot, and whether you need to give intra-muscular or intra-venous. However, most non-emergency shots will be IM, which are much easier.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I keep a few 16 to 20 guage needles in my first aid kit, and 20-60 CC syringes. That seems to cover a wide range of fluids as far as viscosity and quantity goes.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Charis is correct. You'll need a few 16 ga, 18 ga, and 20 ga needles, each with a length of 1 1/2". The 16 ga needles will be used for penicillin, the 18 ga needles used for something thinner than penicillin, but still thicker than most injections, and the 20 ga needles will be used for most other injections. Just make sure to have your vet show you how to give an injection before you do one yourself, unless you already know, then forget my last statement.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

hello and how many post do u have to have to get into horse chat?


----------

